# PHEOBE ATTACKS!



## kendallllmcd (Jun 17, 2011)

hahhaa jk
so i have a quaker parrot named pheobe and i recently got a couple of sulcata hatchlings and pheebs is kind of weary of them and just wants to bite their nails 
and when i put the lettuce in there little travel carrier as i call it because i take them to work with me, pheobe noticed the lettuce and decided that was her new fav food and was going to steal it from my babies! D: lol










hahahaha goood to know they will shareeee


----------



## african cake queen (Jun 17, 2011)

hello, very cute picture. nice pets. enjoy them. i would.'lol' lindy


----------



## kendallllmcd (Jun 17, 2011)

i definately do
i loveee animals and theyyyyy are so fun!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Laura (Jun 17, 2011)

that mini parrot beak can do some damage. so use caution. 
do you travel with your hatchling a lot? does he have a stable
enclosure to chill out in?


----------



## kendallllmcd (Jun 17, 2011)

Laura said:


> that mini parrot beak can do some damage. so use caution.
> do you travel with your hatchling a lot? does he have a stable
> enclosure to chill out in?



pheobe actually has a deformed beak that kinda grows like an underbite so i keep it trimmed down
and i dont let her aorund them much cas she scares themm
but yeaa i have a turtle table made for them at my house but im not comfortable leaving them at home by thereselves during theday when im at work cas they always flip over 
so i bring them to work with mee


----------



## zesty_17 (Jun 17, 2011)

love the pics, but do caution about the bites of quakers! I love Alfred-aka- "skinky bird," my parent's that i grew up with, but he packs a harsh bite. He is also VERRY jealous of my turtles, and all of the other animals. When he's happy though, i am known as "stinky girl."


----------

